# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Παλιά Videos της Ακτοπλοϊας

## Apostolos

Φίλοι μου, έχω στην συλογή μου 7 8 3ωρες βιντεοκασέτες με παλιές λήψεις απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (και όχι μόνο) θπαρχει κανένας φίλος που να έχει όρεξη να τις μετατρέψει σε DVD? Μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα καλό δισκάκι και να το διαθέσουμε σε μέλη που αγαπάνε το θέμα

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πολύ καλή ιδέα Απόστολε! Οπως σου είπα από κοντά και εγώ εχω ενα βιντεακι με το αλησμόνητο ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ στο Γαύριο!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ξέρεις τι πρόγραμμα χρειαζεται για τη μετατροπή?

----------


## Apostolos

Μια κάρτα capturing θέλει και ενα βίντεο. φυσικα και πολυ υπομονή!

----------


## capten4

Nomizo oti arkei i sindesi enos video me ena dvd recorder, to exo efarmosei me tis dikes mou kasetes....

----------


## nautikos

Οριστε μερικα πολυ καλα καραβολατρικα βιντεακια. Παρουσιαση του Νικολαος Χ στη Ροδο, ρεμεντζα του Κολοσσος απο τη Ροδο και τη Συμη και τελος ρεμεντζο του Νικολαος Χ περνωντας μπροστα απο τη πλωρη του Ροδος ΙΙ, του γνωστου και ως Σαρωνις, αδελφακι του Μεγαλοχαρη. Επισης διακρινεται και η πλωρη του δελφινιου Τζινα, αν δεν κανω λαθος. Σεπτεμβριος του 1997...

Νικολαος Χ
Κολοσσος01
Κολοσσος02

----------


## NICK LESVOS

doylevo se foto studio stin lesvo opote exo ola ta mixanimata gia na metatrepso ta video se dvd an thes pes moy

----------


## xara

Κα-τα-πλη-κτι-κό!
Συγχαρητήρια σ' αυτόν που είχε την ιδέα!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjVdeJN5xdM

----------


## npapad

Υπάρχει εδώ :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjaD...ature=youtu.be
ένα καταπληκτικό βίντεο από το 1963 για τους "μαουνιέρηδες" του Τάμεση με πολύ ενδιαφέρον υλικό.

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλοκαίρι 2000 Πάρος - Πειραιάς
Ένα οκτάλεπτο βίντεο για όσους δεν έχουν δει του χρήστη placesofinterest από το youtube. Αφιξοαναχωρήσεις, συναντήσεις εν πλω, εικόνες από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Πρωταγωνιστούν τα πλοία ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ, HIGHSPEED 4, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ, ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, ΠΑΤΜΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ της ΝΕΛ, HIGHSPEED 3, ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ΕΞΠΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4vDKz4d9aU 
Καλή Σαρακοστή!

----------


## alkeos

> Καλοκαίρι 2000 Πάρος - Πειραιάς
> Ένα οκτάλεπτο βίντεο για όσους δεν έχουν δει του χρήστη placesofinterest από το youtube. Αφιξοαναχωρήσεις, συναντήσεις εν πλω, εικόνες από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Πρωταγωνιστούν τα πλοία ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ, HIGHSPEED 4, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ, ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, ΠΑΤΜΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ της ΝΕΛ, HIGHSPEED 3, ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ΕΞΠΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4vDKz4d9aU 
> Καλή Σαρακοστή!


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε manoubras, πολύ ωραίο και ενδιαφέρον βιντεάκι. Στο 07:58, πέρα από το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, στο βάθος ανάμεσα σε ΟΛΠ και Παγόδα, εκεί που δέναν και τα βαπόρια της γραμμής της Κύπρου, πρέπει να διακρίνεται δεξιά το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ ως NISSOS KYPROS της Salamis και αριστερά ίσως - το μόνο που κάπως μου "ταιριάζει" -είναι το MILLENNIUM EXPRESS II (πρώην VISCOUNTESS M. / CHARM M.) της Access Ferries. Ειδικά για το δεύτερο πάντως έχω πολλές αμφιβολίες (εμφανίζεται και λίγο πιο πριν, στο 07:46, κατά την ξεφόρτωση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ.

----------


## Joyrider

Χορταστικό βίντεο από τον Πειραιά και πέριξ, 26 χρόνια πριν.

----------


## threshtox

Κα τα πλη κτι κο!!!

----------


## gioannis13

Τέλειο και συγκινητικό , ειδικά στον νέο μόλο ! Διαμάντια !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χορταστικό βίντεο από τον Πειραιά και πέριξ, 26 χρόνια πριν.


Είναι του Peter Knego,αρθρογραφεί στο Ships Monthly.

----------


## a.molos

Θυμήθηκα τις νεανικές μου εξορμήσεις και πραγματικά συγκινήθηκα !

----------


## Ellinis

Προς το τέλος βλέπουμε και ένα κουφάρι στην Ελευσίνα που δεν το κατονομάζει ο Knego και είναι το άτυχο ΑΡΜΟΝΙΑ που έφερνε ο Γιαννάτος από τη Χιλή και το οποίο κάηκε καθοδόν στον Ατλαντικό στις 16.2.93. Ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα και διαλύθηκε από το Νοέμβρη του 1994, δηλαδή ένα μήνα μετά τη λήψη του βίντεο.

111.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Υπάρχει φωτογραφία του πλοίου , προ του ατυχήματος ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προς το τέλος βλέπουμε και ένα κουφάρι στην Ελευσίνα που δεν το κατονομάζει ο Knego και είναι το άτυχο ΑΡΜΟΝΙΑ που έφερνε ο Γιαννάτος από τη Χιλή και το οποίο κάηκε καθοδόν στον Ατλαντικό στις 16.2.93. Ρυμουλκήθηκε στην Ελευσίνα και διαλύθηκε από το Νοέμβρη του 1994, δηλαδή ένα μήνα μετά τη λήψη του βίντεο.
> 
> 111.jpg


 Πρώην βορειοευρωπαϊκό ΕΓ/ΟΓ που είχε μετατραπεί από το Χιλιάνικο ΠΝ σε μάνα υποβρυχίων.

----------


## Ellinis

> Υπάρχει φωτογραφία του πλοίου , προ του ατυχήματος ?


Έχει ο Σουηδός, προ και μετά... *​*M/S K&#216;BENHAVN (1966) (faktaomfartyg.se)

----------

